# Minimalistic spinner, kinda light



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I haven't been very active here in a while. I've looked in a couple times, but just haven't had time to keep up with all the post. There's too many projects soaking up my time recently.

Not much to talk about here. It's only the minimum needed so that it can be called a fishing rod. Full 7' blank, EVA buttcap, Fuji SK2 spinning seat, and Fuji torzite K high frame guides. Down to #4 runners and tip. This is a casting machine. 

Oh, the guide wraps are a little blinged out. 

And, it came out 2.1oz, as a full 7' spinner with a size 20 stripper guide.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Very nice, sir! I like your photography as well.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Kinda? Most that I see are trimmed down blanks...2.1 for a 7' is crazy! Whatdidjado on those guides?...I likes!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Jerry, this is more of what it looks like in person, in the light.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Oh, ok, ya wrapped it w/ braid. HA. Turn that dang music down, whiteboy.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

No sir, no braid. I don't own a spool of it. It's plain black wraps, with a little dry pigment mixed in for one of the finish coats.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jaycook said:


> No sir, no braid. I don't own a spool of it. It's plain black wraps, with a little dry pigment mixed in for one of the finish coats.


I knew better on the braid. Very cool effect!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

First Class all the way. Leve dem Torzites.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Another nice one Jay. What kind of blank is that?


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Mighty fine Jay! :dance:
I did one recently that went 3.0 minus the Torzites. I went with chromed Microwave. You've given me inspiration with the pigment.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweet build Jay! Yep, you got my mind running wild with those guide wraps! Awesome finish job bro!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I can see how that green will really pop in the sun. Very practical setup, well done!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

That pigment is killer, I'm about to go for a super light personal build.
this gives me something to consider. ..I see a lot of marbling pigments 
available but would prefer just a metallic single color like you used . Would I just use one half of 
a two part color of my choice? Or do they come in one container ?
Single colors...


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah... the under 2 oz challenge! CLOSE...very close!! Great job.


----------



## TexanBrewer (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice. I'm curious about the pigment treatment as well.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice Jay! I think I know that blank


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

CroakerJO said:


> Ah... the under 2 oz challenge! CLOSE...very close!! Great job.


Thanks guys. That pigment is unique stuff. It's made for auto paint, and it isn't cheap. I think it was about $50-$60 for 1/2oz. And I can't find any more now. My typical luck.

CroakerJo, It's close. But I'll be happy with a full 7' spinner at 2.1oz. I didn't think it would be that close. I thought it would be 2.3 at the best.

And, I can't say much about the blank for now.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

We own a Body Shop and we have a large mixing Room /System ( PPG)
I have lots of toners and Pearl additives... 
You are right,The Flake additives are Very expensive.
Was the Pigment dry or wet ? I can order some of the wildest additives
From House of Kolor...


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Dry


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Wow ! The possibilities are endless. ..let me know what you want ?
I get a great price on almost all custom refinish materials.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Great work as usual Jay. Too light for me. Be scared I'd break it. Lol


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's skeleton on a diet, neat build.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Really "out of the box" thinking. It's a masterpiece! Just the right amount of color and very clean lines.


----------

